# Just Another Sound Card Problem...



## Clawshrimp (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello,

I bought a new soundcard last night, Dynex 7.1 sound card (the guy at the store suggested it. Maybe it was stupid to listen to him, but I don't know enough about computers to make a different choice). Now, I opened it and followed the instructions, basically I just stuck it into a PCI slot. Then I went to install the drivers with the CD given. However, it keeps giving me an error when I press Install Driver, "Please Plug-In C-Media PCI Audio". My friend told me that I have to unplug my current BIOS sound card, or something along those lines (maybe this is the answer, but I don't know how to do it. If it is, might someone tell me how I'd go about doing it?). I don't know enough about this topic to do anything myself, and so I come to you. Is there anything you'd reccommend me doing? 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Go into Device manager (Right click on 'my computer', then hit properties and go to the Hardware tab) and see if there's anything in there conflicting. Under 'sound, video, and game controllers', there shouldn't be anything other than the one you're installing. I would try deleting all the device drivers in that section and trying the driver CD again.


----------



## Clawshrimp (Jun 14, 2006)

I did what you said, opened "Sound, Video, and Game Controllers". Inside there was:

Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
Video Codecs
Microsoft UAA Function Driver for Hidh Definition Audio - CMedia 9880

The last one was the only one I could delete, so I did that. I didn't solve the problem :sad:

There is something under the Other Devices (the one with the yellow question mark), Multimedia Video Controller. Tried running it after deleting that, nothing. I ran a hardware scan and got these two back and now i'm at square one


----------



## jamieuk3 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Dasble Your Onboard sound*

Im not sure your problem lies with your onboard sound, nut il tell you how to disable it. Its effectivly the same as removing it from the pc. If you just uninstall it windows is gonna try and re-install it every time u boot up windows.

When you boot ur computer up enter your BIOS. You can enter it when you computer is detecting IDE devices etc jst after u turn on the power by pushing the Delete key or one of tthe function keys. It Varies depending on the board but it will tell u on screen how to enter it. Usually its at the bottom.

As every maunufacturer uses a diffirent BIOS the GUI varies. I cant remeber exactly but i think the souncard is in Advanced Features, or something along those lines. You need to look for ur onboard sound. AC 97 is really popular but it all depends on your board, some have more advanced sound but u'l recognise it. Just change it from Enabled to Disabled and thts you. 

Hope you figure it out.

I have major sound problems right now

l8r

Jamie


----------

